# Who let the Dogs out?



## MantisL (Nov 17, 2018)

Hello, I decided to create this topic so we can see what our dogs look like and how many of us have dogs and love them. They are like family and are loyal to us and are considered “mans best friend” I’ll start off with mine. My little girl Blue the Australian Shepherd!!!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 17, 2018)

Your dog is Bluetiful!   

I wish I could have a dog, but my dad is allergic to all dogs, even the supposed hypoallergenic dogs. It is really sad!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## whimsyandreverie (Nov 17, 2018)

Oh my gosh! Blue has such stunning eyes, shes absolutely gorgeous! @MantisGirl13 I'm kind of in the same boat - my partner is reluctant to let me get most furry creatures because I'm allergic to basically all of them


----------



## MantisL (Nov 17, 2018)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Your dog is Bluetiful!
> 
> I wish I could have a dog, but my dad is allergic to all dogs﻿, even the supposed hypoallergenic dogs. It is really sad!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Thank you ,I remember feeling like that @MantisGirl13. My mom is allergic also, even to the hypoallergenic ones. I waited a few years. My mom was super bad in the beginning but now she has done much better and can hang out with her more


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 17, 2018)

Yes,unfortunately my dad has bad asthma as well and he cannot be around ANYTHING with fur or feathers or he will have trouble breathing. He even reacted to my gerbils so I had to give them away!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisL (Nov 17, 2018)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Yes,unfortunately my dad has bad asthma as well and he cannot be around ANYTHING with fur or feathers or he will have trouble breathing. He even reacted to my gerbils so I had to give them away!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Oh wow , that is worse than my mom. That is very sad that you had to give away your gerbils. I feel sorry for you.


----------



## MantisL (Nov 17, 2018)

whimsyandreverie said:


> Oh my gosh! Blue has such stunning eyes, shes absolutely gorgeous! @MantisGirl13 I'm kind of in the same boat - my partner is reluctant to let me get most furry creatures because I'm allergic to basically all of them


Thank you so much. I get how you must feel


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 17, 2018)

[/URL 

My dog as a pup! 



 

Her this summer. 

She is a pure bred yellow lab with papers and all. Her name is Daisy. The other pup in picture is our male. Her future mate. He is much bigger now as this was in July.


----------



## whimsyandreverie (Nov 17, 2018)

MantisL said:


> Thank you so much. I get how you must feel


It sucks! But ah well. It's mostly just severe itching with most creatures, so perhaps someday I'll have a lil canine friend as well!

@MantisGirl13 Yikes! That's absolutely terrible! I'm really sorry for that 

@Prayingmantisqueen Oh wow! They're both super beautiful!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Nov 18, 2018)

Then Scooby belongs here too: He is a cross breed Labador and a very sweet dog. He is 2,5 years old but  sometimes he behaves like a pup.


----------



## MantisL (Nov 18, 2018)

@Prayingmantisqueen your labs are so cute. I hope that they may have cute puppies to!


----------



## MantisL (Nov 18, 2018)

@Little Mantiswow, scooby looks super funny in the second and third pic  . Also wherever you took the picture at it’s amazing. My dog would go crazy there.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Nov 18, 2018)

Scooby lays mostly with his front paws  crossed like that.  I think he likes it That with the sun glasses on is a trick you must learn when he is young and then with small dog cookies. Now he can sit still with a cookie or something else on his nose and don't move , till you tell him to eat the snack.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 18, 2018)

whimsyandreverie said:


> @Prayingmantisqueen Oh wow! They're both super beautiful﻿


Thanks!



MantisL said:


> @Prayingmantisqueen your labs are so cute. I hope that they may have cute puppies to!


I hope so too! We probably will have pups in June 2019 maybe..


----------



## rantology (Nov 18, 2018)

My lil' snuggle bug, Samson... he's about 6 months old now I think


----------



## MantisL (Nov 18, 2018)

@rantology I love his eyes they look so funny


----------



## Cole 78 (Nov 18, 2018)

Awww! All these dogs and pups are adorable! I may be able to get a dog once we move into our new house. I'm thinking either a Labrodor or a German Shepard. Blue, Scooby, Samson, and Daisy just melt your heart when you look at them.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 18, 2018)

Love seeing all your super cute pups! Here's a picture of my Doberman Lux at our conformation class the other day. He is 8 months old today!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 18, 2018)

Wow! Such pretty, adorable dogs! 

If I had not given away my gerbils I never would have really gotten into mantids, so I am fine with that!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisL (Nov 18, 2018)

@Nicole your Doberman is very cool. My dog is not confirmation but a future agility Dog as why we got her


----------



## agent A (Nov 18, 2018)

this is my goldendoodle riley

she's 3


----------



## MantisL (Nov 18, 2018)

@mantisloverguy6000 My brother has always wanted a Goldendoodle, super cute!


----------



## agent A (Nov 18, 2018)

MantisL said:


> @mantisloverguy6000 My brother has always wanted a Goldendoodle, super cute!


she's very high energy but loves to cuddle up with me and lick me incessantly!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 18, 2018)

@mantisloverguy6000 Your dog is really cute!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 18, 2018)

@mantisloverguy6000 Is a Goldendoodle an cross between a golden retriever and a poodle? The reason I ask is because I know their are also Labradoodles which are obviously lab poodle mixes.

@rantology We have a sweet pit bull named Samson too. He is an old lazy man that just lives his life basking in the sun . He was a rescue and so he is timid. I think he may have been beat a bit when he was a pup, maybe because they were training him to be a fighter pit? 

@Cole 78 I definitely reccomend a Labrador. They are so friendly and out going. Also I love German Shepherds too so that is a good choice also. I hope you can get a dog!

@MantisL Your 'Blue' is a beautiful Aussie! She is very intelligent and fluffy looking! Thats a dog I wouldn't mind snuggling with . 

Aurf! Aurf!


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 18, 2018)

The funny thing about my dog Daisy and my brothers' dog Boomer is their age difference. He is about 6 months and she's almost a year and a half. That means when we got him she was old enough to be his mom and he sincerely believed she was! She cried a couple times when he tried to nurse on her with his sharp puppy teeth! Ouch!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 19, 2018)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> The funny thing about my dog Daisy and my brothers' dog Boomer is their age difference. He is about 6 months and she's almost a year and a half. That means when we got him she was old enough to be his mom and he sincerely believed she was! She cried a couple times when he tried to nurse on her with his sharp puppy teeth! Ouch!


Lol   

- MantisGirl13


----------



## agent A (Nov 21, 2018)

puppy sitting for the week. riley loves playing with her


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 22, 2018)

Aww, so cute! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 22, 2018)

Aww nice.  I  puppy sitting...lucky you!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Nov 22, 2018)

Pic is cute with Riley and the other dog.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 23, 2018)

I wish I could do puppy sitting!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 29, 2018)

Here is a recent picture of Daisy. We may actually be having winter pups! We will see tho it is not decided yet.

Picture is made smaller so doesnt take so much space.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Nov 29, 2018)

Nice pic. She has a beautiful color .


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 29, 2018)

She is beautiful!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 30, 2018)

Yeah. She my baby and she is very sweet. Our male is handsome but she is beautiful!


----------

